# ISO gas trolling motor



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a small (ok very small) boat. I am looking for a small gas powered trolling motor. Not too concerned about brand and the smaller the better. I have a Minkota 55 lb electric motor but it burns through a battery quicker than I like. Let me know what you’ve got. 
Thanks


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

deljoshua said:


> I have a small (ok very small) boat. I am looking for a small gas powered trolling motor. Not too concerned about brand and the smaller the better. I have a Minkota 55 lb electric motor but it burns through a battery quicker than I like. Let me know what you've got.
> Thanks


My buddy is selling a Honda 8 hp longshaft motor with maybe 3 hours on it. I can ask him a price if you're interested. I think it's a 2006...I know him well and he won't want top dollar for it.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Sure. Check with him and let me know what he’s asking for it. Thanks


----------

